# Hello from California!



## akhilmathur (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi,

I have been listening to Classical Music for a few years now, but still struggle to understand the distinguishing nuances in different compositions. I have generally stuck to the most popular composers (Mozart, Beethoven, Haydn, Bach mostly), and am trying to explore other enjoyable pieces and artists from different periods/eras. Any suggestions would be appreciated!

Personally speaking, *moonlight sonata* gives me goosebumps every time, and listening to early in my life instilled my faith in classical music. I would love to experience that feeling again with new pieces!

Looking forward to hearing back from the members 

Best,
Akhil


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Welcome, Akhil!

There's lots to explore just in the four composers you mentioned. I haven't hit the bottom myself on any of them.

Here are three other composers you may want to check out and a recommended performance for each.

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake (Andre Previn, London Symphony Orchestra)
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 (Kertesz, London Symphony Orchestra)
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 (Hough, Thomson, English Chamber Orchestra)


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Welcome to Talk Classical, Akhil. I agree with bharbeke's reply, but if you want to explore this wide world, maybe you could start with several piano composers from the romantic era, or classical like Mozart. You could seek several versions of piano sonatas or piano concertos, or other chamber music. 

I'm myself a symphony and opera nut, and I preferred to start on the biggest scale of music making. Your path could be really different.

Have a great time!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum.
I was a young teener when I first heard the Tchaikovsky "Capriccio Italien", the piece that hooked me into classical music. I looked further into Tchaikovsky, picking up discs of the "1812 Overture", the "Piano Concerto", and the "Fifth Symphony" … and, well, way led to way.
I must say my earliest excursions into the classics were the more familiar pieces by the more familiar composers, but on occasion I sampled works by composers I had never heard of before and began my personal education into this arena of sound. I probably have every disc I've ever purchased since those days, and my current collection of LPs and CDs is in the several thousand range. And I'm still exploring.
I say that way leads to way meaning that if you enjoy something like Beethoven's "Moonlight Sonata" you'll likely look into hearing the other 31 piano sonatas by this master. Which will likely make you curious about piano sonatas by others like Brahms, Chopin, Mozart, Haydn, Liszt … the list goes on. If you enjoy what you hear from Brahms you'll likely want to sample a symphony or two, which will hook you into the Romantic symphony world, which leads in all kinds of directions. The journey heads both forward (to modern composers like Schoenberg, Stravinsky, and Copland) and backwards (to the Baroque masters such as Handel, Bach, and Vivaldi). As you encounter more and more links you'll slip into the cracks where the lesser known composers dwell, but here you'll find some of your favorite music, as I have found in folks such as Hummel, Lili Boulanger, Sir Malcolm Arnold, and Iannis Xenakis. You needn't panic. Take your time and enjoy. This is a richly wrought world to hobby through, and appreciation of classical music can become a lifetime pursuit that will continually bring you joys you may never have thought possible.

I'll give you two recommendations, if you haven't heard them yet. The first is that "Capriccio Italien" mentioned above. The other comes from Brahms, whom I also referred to above. Since you enjoy goosebumps from the Beethoven C# minor Sonata, you might get an equal sensation from Brahms's three intermezzo op 118. Here's No.2:






All the best as you continue on your adventure. And an adventure it surely is!


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Welcome Akhil

You've come to the right place. And the TC Top lists here:



Weee invaluable to me in my exploratory years.


----------

